

YC posting of own blog posts OK? - IncidentalEcon

Is posting links to one's own blog posts on YC considered OK or frowned upon? It looks like it is OK but I'm new here so wanted to get feedback on the issue.
======
brk
It's considered OK if the blog posts are relevant.

Submitting only your own material to HN and/or submitting every single blog
post tends to make you look a tad bit lame, so I would recommend that submit a
good mixture of submissions.

There are a couple of posters here (and I won't name them) that ONLY seem to
submit links to their own site. I have personally developed an ignore filter
for those people, meaning that any time I see their name attached to something
I just devalue and ignore it.

------
IncidentalEcon
@brk - That makes sense. It's what I would have done anyway.

~~~
nixme
You can use the _reply_ link right below a comment so you don't have to refer
to someone's nick and the discussion will remain threaded.

